# Surgical Wound Infection?



## ancoleman22 (Jul 7, 2016)

I have a case where the patient has a surgical wound infection and dehiscence. The wound was debrided while in the hospital. We are getting them for home health and I am wondering would I code both the infection and dehiscence? 

Thanks


----------



## danskangel313 (Jul 24, 2016)

I would assume that falls under post-op, so maybe try going that way instead of just looking as the codes separately.


----------



## JMarieBrandt (Aug 4, 2016)

It will be two separate codes. One for the post-op complication of the infection, and the other for the post-op complication of the dehisence. Which one will be your primary is dependent upon what the assessing clinician says her focus of care is...


----------

